# Trub won't settle after cooling wort



## bobban (7/7/14)

I had a new problem when biab brewing on the weekend I have never seen before. After chilling my wort down there was a fair amount of trub that had formed floating globules that would not sink to the bottom (pics attached - glare and flecks on top make it difficult but in the first pic you can see a large globule near the where the siphon enters the wort). I just racked it normally as best as I could. when I got near the bottom there was still a good layer of trub as usual. I have breq many times and never seen anything like these suspended globules before. This part of the process has always been consistent for until now.

I have been trying to think if I did anything differently. It is a recipe made before (Viernna lager ingredients form Craftbrewer). One thing was I made a mistake during the mash out by letting the temp get too high. It was meant to be 10min at 75 degrees. Because I forogt to stir the wort when heating it up to mash out temperates the bottom must have gotten quite a bit hotter becauswe when I stirred it the wort was at 78-79degrees so I cut the mashout short a few min.

This is the only thing that stands out to me. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Yob (7/7/14)

just cold break innit?

Did you whirlpool?


----------



## squirt in the turns (7/7/14)

Agree with Yob: what you're looking at is cold break. I have this problem every time I whirlpool and chill in the kettle - it just doesn't settle. The layer of trub you're seeing that has settled will be hot break and hop gunk. Consensus seems to be that cold break in the fermenter won't do any harm, it just increases trub in the fermenter which is really only a problem if you're going to harvest the yeast cake, so don't stress.

As to why you've never had this problem before: no idea. I doubt your shorter, higher temperature mash-out could have caused it, but someone more enlightened than me would need to confirm.


----------



## bobban (7/7/14)

Yob said:


> just cold break innit?
> 
> Did you whirlpool?


I usually do but didn't bother this time as these globules were not going to sink. I don't know what break is because I never had this before. I always just get loose trub which is like a miso soup at the bottom of my kettle, which I still also had this time but the globules are new.


----------



## bobban (7/7/14)

squirt in the turns said:


> Agree with Yob: what you're looking at is cold break. I have this problem every time I whirlpool and chill in the kettle - it just doesn't settle. The layer of trub you're seeing that has settled will be hot break and hop gunk. Consensus seems to be that cold break in the fermenter won't do any harm, it just increases trub in the fermenter which is really only a problem if you're going to harvest the yeast cake, so don't stress.
> 
> As to why you've never had this problem before: no idea. I doubt your shorter, higher temperature mash-out could have caused it, but someone more enlightened than me would need to confirm.


Thanks for your comment. I have brewed about 15 times and I have never seen anything like this before. Colder winter wwater in my chiller maybe? I am in Brisbane so usually the tap water for the chiller is warmer but I have brewed lasrt winter too..

Actually only concerned if this could harm my brew I don't care about the yeast.


----------



## yum beer (7/7/14)

Similar happened on a recent brew of mine, I chilled in the sink and did not whirlpool as I got held up doing other things.
After cooling it looked like yours, I whirlpoooled, left it 20 minutes and came back to clear wort.
I don't know why it needed the whirlpool to drop out, has been fine previously but it had to be done on this brew.


----------



## pilgrimspiss (7/7/14)

bobban said:


> Because I forogt to stir the wort when heating it up to mash out temperates the bottom must have gotten quite a bit hotter becauswe when I stirred it the wort was at 78-79degrees so I cut the mashout short a few min.


Not a problem I don't think mate. All my recipes ramp up to mashout at 78 C for 10 minutes. 
Have you considered trying a brew brite (or similar) addition?

Cheers
Matty


----------



## Bribie G (7/7/14)

Cold break. Harmless. Brewbrite or other kettle finings will settle hot break, cold break forms after that.


----------



## marksy (7/7/14)

Whirl pool every brew before it goes into fermenter. Its one of the ten commandments. It also looks like you got a bit of grain husk floating. You can use a strainer before fermenter to catch it, will also help get some oxygen in the wort (but only do it if your pitching at same time)


----------



## Beertard (7/7/14)

I used whirlfloc for the fisrt time yesterday and the cold break didn't drop at all, I've never had a problem getting clear wort into the fermenter, but thought I'd try whirlfloc thinking it would drop the break better.
I see Bribie Gs post above that it settles hot break and cold break forms after that, does whirlfloc also help form a lot more cold break than without it? because I've never had so much and never had it not settle in the kettle.


----------



## Bribie G (7/7/14)

Could be that the Brewbrite has also flocced out the polyphenols that cause chill haze, giving the impression that a lot more has broken out than normal. If so that's good, it will all get "pickled" during fermentation and drop to the bottom.


----------



## bobban (9/7/14)

marksy said:


> Whirl pool every brew before it goes into fermenter. Its one of the ten commandments. It also looks like you got a bit of grain husk floating. You can use a strainer before fermenter to catch it, will also help get some oxygen in the wort (but only do it if your pitching at same time)


Thanks for the tips I will remember it. This freaked me out and I thought whirlpooling would not help. The husks are from a hole in my bag. Just about to retire this one.


----------



## marksy (10/7/14)

Whirl pooling is the bomb. Einstein noted whirl pooling and its effect on tea leaves in a cup of tea. So you know its a good step. Haha. 

But once you have boiled your wort there isn't going to be a lot wrong with post boil, either no chill or get it chilled and the yeast into it.


----------



## deano2469 (7/8/14)

marksy said:


> Whirl pooling is the bomb. Einstein noted whirl pooling and its effect on tea leaves in a cup of tea. So you know its a good step. Haha.
> 
> But once you have boiled your wort there isn't going to be a lot wrong with post boil, either no chill or get it chilled and the yeast into it.


marksy, i had exactly the same thing happen on my latest brew. I used whirlfloc tablet and let cool overnight. I came back to the same globules suspended in my beer. great to hear its harmless. This whirl pool you speak of, i can imagine what it means but could you just let me know the best process for this. cheers.


----------



## wereprawn (7/8/14)

deano2469 said:


> marksy, i had exactly the same thing happen on my latest brew. I used whirlfloc tablet and let cool overnight. I came back to the same globules suspended in my beer. great to hear its harmless. This whirl pool you speak of, i can imagine what it means but could you just let me know the best process for this. cheers.


 I just give it stir for a minute or so till a nice strong whirlpool forms. Although i brewed last night, used whirlfloc for the first time, and forgot to whirlpool ( also i no chill in the urn atm). The amount of fluffy trub was extraordinary. Had to make do with 18.5 l instead of the usual 20 l. Will WP next time and see if it is better with the whirlfloc.


----------

